# Cannot build latest -CURRENT



## SaveTheRbtz (Jan 2, 2009)

*Can not build latest -CURRENT*


```
awk -f /usr/src/sys/tools/makeobjops.awk /usr/src/sys/dev/acpica/acpi_if.m -h
rm -f .newdep
make -V CFILES -V SYSTEM_CFILES -V GEN_CFILES |  MKDEP_CPP="cc -E" CC="cc" xargs mkdep -a -f .newdep -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -march=athlon-mp -std=c99  -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -nostdinc  -I. -I/usr/src/sys -I/usr/src/sys/contrib/altq -I/usr/src/sys/contrib/ipfilter -I/usr/src/sys/contrib/pf -I/usr/src/sys/dev/ath -I/usr/src/sys/dev/ath/ath_hal -I/usr/src/sys/contrib/ngatm -I/usr/src/sys/dev/twa -I/usr/src/sys/gnu/fs/xfs/FreeBSD -I/usr/src/sys/gnu/fs/xfs/FreeBSD/support -I/usr/src/sys/gnu/fs/xfs -I/usr/src/sys/contrib/opensolaris/compat -I/usr/src/sys/dev/cxgb -D_KERNEL -DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -include opt_global.h -fno-common -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000  -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffreestanding -fstack-protector
/usr/src/sys/compat/ndis/subr_usbd.c:64:21: error: usbdevs.h: No such file or directory
mkdep: compile failed
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/PH34R.8.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1
```
I have USB2 + NDIS support enabled in my kernel

This is all additional lines in my KERNCONF

```
# USB core support
device          usb2_core

# USB controller support
device          usb2_controller
device          usb2_controller_ehci
device          usb2_controller_ohci
device          usb2_controller_uhci

# USB mass storage support
device          usb2_storage
device          usb2_storage_mass

# USB ethernet support, requires miibus
device          usb2_ethernet
device          usb2_ethernet_aue
device          usb2_ethernet_axe
device          usb2_ethernet_cdce
device          usb2_ethernet_cue
device          usb2_ethernet_kue
device          usb2_ethernet_rue
#device          usb2_ethernet_dav
# USB wireless LAN support
device          usb2_wlan
device          usb2_wlan_rum
device          usb2_wlan_ral
#device          usb2_wlan_zyd

# USB serial device support
device          usb2_serial
device          usb2_serial_ark
device          usb2_serial_bsa
device          usb2_serial_bser
device          usb2_serial_chcom
device          usb2_serial_cycom
device          usb2_serial_foma
device          usb2_serial_ftdi
device          usb2_serial_gensa
device          usb2_serial_ipaq
device          usb2_serial_lpt
device          usb2_serial_mct
device          usb2_serial_modem
device          usb2_serial_moscom
device          usb2_serial_plcom
device          usb2_serial_visor
device          usb2_serial_vscom

# USB bluetooth support
device          usb2_bluetooth
device          usb2_bluetooth_ng

# USB input device support
device          usb2_input
device          usb2_input_hid
device          usb2_input_kbd
device          usb2_input_ms

# USB sound and MIDI device support
#device          usb2_sound


options NDISAPI
device ndis

options IPFIREWALL
options IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
options IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=10
options IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT
options IPFIREWALL_FORWARD
options IPDIVERT
options DUMMYNET                        

options VESA
options SC_PIXEL_MODE

options SC_DISABLE_REBOOT
options SC_NORM_ATTR=(FG_GREEN|BG_BLACK)
options SC_KERNEL_CONS_ATTR=(FG_YELLOW|BG_BLACK)
options SC_HISTORY_SIZE=8192

device  crypto
device  cryptodev

options IPSEC

device vlan
device tap                     #Virtual Ethernet driver
device gre                     #IP over IP tunneling
device if_bridge               #Bridge interface
device pf                      #PF OpenBSD packet-filter firewall
device pflog                   #logging support interface for PF
device pfsync                  #synchronization interface for PF
device carp                    #Common Address Redundancy Protocol
device enc                     #IPsec interface
device lagg                    #Link aggregation interface

options         ACCEPT_FILTER_DATA
options         ACCEPT_FILTER_HTTP

options         ALTQ
options         ALTQ_CBQ
options         ALTQ_RED
options         ALTQ_RIO
options         ALTQ_HFSC
options         ALTQ_PRIQ

options         NETGRAPH
options         NETGRAPH_BPF
options         NETGRAPH_IFACE
options         NETGRAPH_KSOCKET
options         NETGRAPH_MPPC_ENCRYPTION
options         NETGRAPH_PPP
options         NETGRAPH_PPTPGRE
options         NETGRAPH_SOCKET
options         NETGRAPH_TCPMSS

options         HZ=1000
options         DEVICE_POLLING
```


----------



## keramida@ (Jan 3, 2009)

"Latest CURRENT" is a moving target, so you should:

a) include the checkout date, or the subversion changeset ID of your sources
b) include your full kernel configuration file
c) post an email to freebsd-current

Without these detais, it will take several iterations of forum posts to "extract" the necessary information from you, and by the time this is finished the "Latest CURRENT" may be a very very different thing.


----------



## SaveTheRbtz (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry, i thought errors like "No such file or directory" are quite easy to fix. 

... Mailed freebsd-current right now with kernconf in attach and additional info like uname -a


----------



## danger@ (Jan 3, 2009)

I think ndis does not work with usb2, try removing it from your kernel configuration file...


----------



## SaveTheRbtz (Jan 4, 2009)

No, it worked while ago

```
[PH34R] ~> uname -a
FreeBSD PH34R 8.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 8.0-CURRENT #14: Mon Dec 22 13:09:06 MSK 2008
```
I think it broke after usb ndis had been committed


----------

